# Topped off the Crappie Box



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Spring is here and so is crappie season. Tied these to top off my jig box.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Now, that's a really nice looking group of jigs!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They look great!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Is that a special hook or do you bend them like that yourself? Better hookups?


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a nice-looking assortment!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! Headed out to the lake Sunday or Monday. 

OldBay, they're Matzuo's sickle hooks. Super super sharp and they do tend to stick deeper in the roof of the mouth instead of in the paper lips of a crappie.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Those John Deer grn, blk and yellow are the cats a$$ here. I need me some of them for the White Perch run.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I'm jealous! Mine look shabby in comparison. C2


----------



## buxrus (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice jigs!


----------

